# Karpfenfilets nachträglich häuten



## frolix (28. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe einen schönen Karpfen gefangen.
Er ist jetzt in 8 Filets aufgeteilt in die Gefriertruhe gewandert.

Nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass die Haut den modrigen Geschmack tragen kann - wollte ich fragen ob ich die jetzt nach dem Auftauen noch abziehen kann?

Wenn ja, wie bekomme ich die am besten ab.
Oder kann man den Karpfen andünsten und dann die Haut lösen.

Danke für Euere Hilfe
Michael
P.S. vielleicht habt Ihr auch gleich noch eine guten Rezepttipp und erzählt mir ob Ihr die Karpfen immer gleich beim Filetieren häutet


----------



## wilhelm (28. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfilets nachträglich häuten*

Am Schwanzende einschneiden,da anschließend festhalten und mit einem scharfen und flexiblen Filetmesser zügig knapp über der Haut nach vorn richtung ehemals Kopf.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiv9hdT5djQ

Ab 4ter Minute schauen Karpfen geht genau so.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## frolix (28. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfilets nachträglich häuten*

super danke - das sollte dann auch nach dem auftauen noch mit den Filetteilen funktionieren - oder?

Wie das der erste Teil zeigt - könnte man so auch Weissfische z.B. Brachsen zubereiten?


----------



## Ossipeter (28. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfilets nachträglich häuten*

Häuten geht nach dem Auftauen immer noch. Egal welcher Fisch. Messer sollte eine etwas steifere gerade dünne Klinge haben und nicht zu scharf sein.


----------



## LOCHI (28. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfilets nachträglich häuten*

Richtig! Nicht zu scharf sonst geht es ratz fatz durch die Haut und dann wird es schwer! Ich nehm immer ein küchenmesser von meiner Frau da weis ich sicher das es immer halb stumpf ist egal wann ich es geschärft habe:m


----------



## frolix (28. September 2012)

*AW: Karpfenfilets nachträglich häuten*

ok, dann bin ich ja präpariert - danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------

